# Their Multiplying Like Rabbits



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

My buddy picked me up from work today at lunch to go with him to look at a 45-70 double rifle he is salivating over. When he asked me what I thought about the gun, I said looks beautiful and painful. I then made the mistake of turning and looking into the handgun case and there was a new in box, satin chrome, Mark 3 BHP. It had a black hammer, slide release, ambi safety and sights. It has the Pachmayer wrap-around grips, but also has something I have never seen on a BHP.......a gold trigger. The rear sight is a Browning and not a Millett like I have on my other two BHP's.....yes this is my third in as few months. It is a really gorgeous gun....one I will probably not change, except to put some nice wood grips on. According to the serial, I believe it has a 2001 birthdate.

Gotta keep them BHP's separated.....or keep myself out of the gunstores.

Here is my newest BHP family member:


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Hello from a fellow Texan*

I really like those sights! From your posting, I guess those don't come with alot of Brownings? do those sights come aftermarket too? And is the gold trigger the factory one? I hear its got a 17lb pull. True?

sorry if I am asking stupid questions, still new at the whole gun thing.
Kenn


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Give us a range report when you get time there and Congrats on your new pistol. I know what you mean about gun stores.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

kenn said:


> I really like those sights! From your posting, I guess those don't come with alot of Brownings? do those sights come aftermarket too? And is the gold trigger the factory one? I hear its got a 17lb pull. True?
> 
> sorry if I am asking stupid questions, still new at the whole gun thing.
> Kenn


Kenn,

As far as I am concerned there is no such thing as a stupid question!!

The sights and the gold trigger a re factory originals. I also have a gold trigger on my Browning Buck Mark Target .22. 17lb. trigger pull....I would have to say more like about 10lbs. I plan to remove the mag safety and that will drop it a few more pounds. I have done this to the other two BHP's I have and what a difference it makes. Another plus to removing the mag safety is the empty mags drop free of the gun when released.

I plan to try to get to the range tomorrow if the weather is permitting.

tex


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Well I finally got to the range today.....can you believe it is 74deg. on December 20, 2007.....anyway I took the two newest Hi Powers to the range for some lead slinging. A 1993 Mark 3 blued that I changed from the factory adjustable sights to a set of fixed Trijicon Tritium Night Sights and a 2001 Satin Chromed Mark 3. After some warm up rounds I hung some targets and here are the results. Both shot freehand, from a standing position, using 13 round Mecgar Mags and Winchester 147gr. JHP's.
I am a happy man...two great guns bought at great prices that shoot very well.

tex


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well Mr Tex I agree that they are mighty fine guns but sir that is some mighty fine shooting too:smt023. Sure is nice when it all comes together:smt033. Good luck with them both.:smt1099


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

_ I plan to remove the mag safety and that will drop it a few more pounds. I have done this to the other two BHP's I have and what a difference it makes._
I have a S&W Sigma .40 cal with a really high trigger pull as well. Can I do that? Does it even have one? I noticed that I am shooting low and to the left bc of my trigger pull. What adjustments are you making?


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Baldy,
Thank you so much!!! I am not a 9mm guy, but these Hi Powers have definately changed my way of thinking about this caliber and how fun it is to shoot it..........who knows, I might even be seen carrying one of these Hi Powers instead of my 1911, sometime in the future.



kenn said:


> _ I plan to remove the mag safety and that will drop it a few more pounds. I have done this to the other two BHP's I have and what a difference it makes._
> I have a S&W Sigma .40 cal with a really high trigger pull as well. Can I do that? Does it even have one? I noticed that I am shooting low and to the left bc of my trigger pull. What adjustments are you making?


Kenn,

I wish I could help you here but I know absolutely nothing about the Sigma, I can however offer you a link to the Smith & Wesson forum. There is a section that you can ask such questions on just about anything Smith & Wesson. 
Shooting low and to the left is usually a trigger control situation. Are you using the pad from the end of the finger to the first joint, to pull the trigger, or are you sticking the finger through enough to use the second pad?? This can cause you to pull down and to the left. Another issue is your grip. If you can get someone to watch you and critique the grip and trigger pull. I shoot all my semi-auto handguns the same way, with the same grip and same trigger pull, double action or single action. I suggest that you pick up some dummy/practice rounds and dry fire the heck out of the gun, in front of a mirror, and watching what is going on there. You might be able to make adjustments that way as well. Here is the link for the S&W site:
http://www.smith-wessonforum.com/

Merry Christmas Gentlemen,

tex45acp


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Does that hurt the firing pin?
Thank you so much. I am going to try that today.

Merry Christmas,
kenn


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Kenn

I have been told that in most newer firearms, dry fire or dummy rounds are not required. I dont like to take the chance myself. They are inexpensive, and worth it, as far as I am concerned.

tex


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

The Sigma doesn't have a magazine safety. Just shoot/dry fire it a lot and it will get much better. One of the best pistols out there for the money.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You can change the striker spring in a Sigma the same as you can in a Glock That can take a good bit off the trigger pull. That and a lot of dry firing can get it down pretty well and you don't have to do any intensive work to achieve your goal:smt023


----------

